# Favorite load



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Well I'm starting to prepare for my LE muzzy hunt, I'm going to be heading out to start shootings different loads I have killed many deer with just a 245gr powerbelt with 100gr of pyrodex pellets and love that. Thinking about trying a 300gr bullet with 150gr of powder. Just curious what everyone else likes and have had success with.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Deer: 44cal 240gr XTP over 90gr PyroRS
Elk: 44cal 300gr XTP over 120gr PyroRS

In all my test cases going over 120gr destroyed accuracy (tearing of the sabot, blowing skirts on conicals etc).


-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

290 grain Barnes TMZ 

110 grains of Blackhorn 209

Fiocchi #616 209 primer


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

290 grain Barnes T-EZ
75 grains Blackhorn 209 weighed (107 by volume)
CCI209M Primer

*Disclaimer - I have never shot an animal with this load, but it's what I'll be using this year on my LE muzzy elk hunt. 

Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

290 Barnes TMZ
2 - 50 grain pellets T7
CCI Muzzy primers


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

290 Barnes TMZ
110gr of BH209
FED 209 primer.
only hunted muzzy last year and didn't pull the trigger but, this load did produce a 2 shot 1/2 group a 150yds for me


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Last year I shot:
250 Barnes TEZ
3 Pyrodex RS Pellets

One-shot kill on my bull at 110 yards. Bull walked 50 yards before expiring.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Hornady .44 cal 240 gr. XTP
115 Gr Blackhorn 209
CCI Magnum primers
Produces 2230 ft/sec. with good accuracy for me.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

300gr Hornady XTP-MAG in TC Superglide sabot (yellow)
2 Pyrodex pellets
Winchester 209 primer

A couple deer and a couple elk over the past couple years... shoots as good as I need it to.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Raptorman said:


> Last year I shot:
> 250 Barnes TEZ
> 3 Pyrodex RS Pellets
> 
> One-shot kill on my bull at 110 yards. Bull walked 50 yards before expiring.


Did you have an exit hole, or were you able to recover the bullet? I've been toying the idea around myself of going to the 250 for elk.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I hit a bull 3 times with a Thor 300 grain over 90 grains of Pyodex at 120 yards and only recovered 1 bullet. The bull didn't go 10 yards before he toppled over. 

Since then I like the 300 grain Thor's for elk and their 250 grain ones for deer. Both over 90 grains of Pyrodex.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

justismi28 said:


> Did you have an exit hole, or were you able to recover the bullet? I've been toying the idea around myself of going to the 250 for elk.


 No exit hole, the shot was a little back and high, we used the gutless method so I wasn't able to recover the bullet unfortunately.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've only ever recovered 2, 240gr bullets out of deer. Both of those were steep quartering shots and the bullets stopped at right around 30" of penetration. I've never recovered any 300gr bullets from elk.

-DallanC


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Critter said:


> I hit a bull 3 times with a Thor 300 grain over 90 grains of Pyodex at 120 yards and only recovered 1 bullet. The bull didn't go 10 yards before he toppled over.
> 
> Since then I like the 300 grain Thor's for elk and their 250 grain ones for deer. Both over 90 grains of Pyrodex.


  Semi auto ? lol


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

He just stood there and let me shoot. My first pull of the trigger was a miss fire and the first shot was high, but the next three connected. He then turned around and collapsed after taking a few steps. 

It is surprising at how fast you can reload when you have to.


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

250gr sst over 120 gr loose ffg triple seven, federal 209 in a knight disc.
killed 1 antelope, 1 deer, and 1 elk over the last year or so.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Barnes 290 TEZ 110 grains of Blackhorn 209. Elk have stopped it but deer never have been able to.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

250 gr sst with 100 gr triple7. 
thinking of trying 250 gr barnes this year to try and get pass through


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I shoot a Thompson Center Renegade and I shoot a 390 grain Maxiball with 100 grains of powder, I have never recovered a bullet all have been complete pass through.


----------

